# Nine Dollar Bass Pattern



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Although I have searched through the entire forum with now success, I could swear someone posted a few pics of a $9 Bass pattern they painted up. I am thinking of doing a bait with this pattern, but it looks really complex (from the baits I've looked at online and in magazines), so I am a little reluctant. I was hoping someone could help me with the sequencing of paint and scaling to achieve a nicely finished product. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd also like to know how its done. Looks pretty difficult.


----------



## dampeoples (Feb 8, 2008)

I would be interested in seeing this myself, $9 is pretty cheap


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Here is my version of a bass pattern on a Triple Trout swimbait, painted for a gentleman in California. Might not be what your looking for but thats the way I do it.

White base coat/primer
from the belly up about a third of the way white&yellow blended to a very light yellow next a little more yellow added to the top, the the olive bass color blended over that from about the upper 1/3 to the top, lateral stripe sprayed freehand then scale netting with the upper body darker green color.
Gill and fin detail added the a very light misting of pearl gold sprayed ovr the upper 2/3 of the bait, topcoat.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I painted a few Musky Rockets in my version of $9 bass for a couple of customers several years ago, but the only picture I could find is the bottom of one of the baits.....The sides are Pearl Pineapple base with 1/4" pearl lime scales...then black stripes with veil gold scales.....black back, black head with red orange around eye sockets, throat and dot.










Hope this helps.

Rod


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

i was looking around and came across this.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Not sure at all about the paint but go to www.lokelures.com and i think they are there


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks guys for the help...I have pretty much decided to take a stab using a little thought and take it slowly...and hope for some luck as well...I figure if it doesn't turn out as I now envision it, then the only thing I will say is..."it certainly is an original" LOL.  Half of the fun of this craft is the creative thinking part of it, so I really have nothing to lose just jumping in and giving it my best shot! Thanks for all of the pictures and suggested resources...I will be starting on it tomorrow! Hope to have it done by the weekend! Stay tuned!


----------

